# Polk Weed



## Wood Scrounge (Apr 10, 2010)

I have sprayed every Methyl Ethel Bad Stuff on the market on this weed, and it just laughed and kept right on growing. I finally decided to get rid of it for good. 
I can't stand Polk weed, any one know how to get rid of it without digging a 2' in dia and 4' deep hole???


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 15, 2010)

I have an Elvis CD and he has a song about "Polk Salad."

I wonder if this is the same stuff?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 15, 2010)

Good gawd, Didn't know it had a root that big, if were talkin about the same plant. We call it polk salad here. It actually is pretty good cooked. Suppose to be poison raw.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Apr 16, 2010)

to make polk salad you have to boil it twice to get the toxin out. I don't know about you that does not seem like something I want to eat. It's like the first person to eat blow fish, they died!


----------



## KD57 (Apr 16, 2010)

If that's the same polk salad weed we have, it does not like diesel at all.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 16, 2010)

Wood Scrounge said:


> to make polk salad you have to boil it twice to get the toxin out. I don't know about you that does not seem like something I want to eat. It's like the first person to eat blow fish, they died!


I've eat it many times, Some good stuff. Only boiled it once for a long time.............maybe that's what's wrong with me.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 16, 2010)

Really? Not much I have ever seen that could withstand a dose of Roundup but what do I know? What does the top of Polk weed look like?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Really? Not much I have ever seen that could withstand a dose of Roundup but what do I know? What does the top of Polk weed look like?


Here ya go, This one is too big to eat.






These here are good eatin.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Here ya go, This one is too big to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I thought it was.When I saw the root I kinda thought so. That stuff grows into trees! If you try to pull it the root stays which makes it grow bigger next time. I kill that stuff with Roundup NO PROBLEM and when I see it I around my place I shoot it quick and the R U works fine for me. I use a 3 oz to the gal mix. That weed will take over a shrub or tree and brown it out fast. I don't mess around when I see that. Death to Polk weed. Can you really eat it?

I will reitterate: Roundup seems to work fine for me. I hit it and it dies. And I have hit some pretty big Polk weed.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> That is what I thought it was.When I saw the root I kinda thought so. That stuff grows into trees! If you try to pull it the root stays which makes it grow bigger next time. I kill that stuff with Roundup NO PROBLEM and when I see it I around my place I shoot it quick and the R U works fine for me. I use a 3 oz to the gal mix. That weed will take over a shrub or tree and brown it out fast. I don't mess around when I see that. Death to Polk weed. Can you really eat it?


Yeah, It's good too. Only young leaves are any good though. Boil it real good cause it;s supposed to be poison if eaten raw. I've eat a bunch of it. Anybody that grew up in the country has eat it. I like it with scrambled eggs. Makin me want some now.


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Apr 17, 2010)

best way I've found to kill it: cut it 4-6" above the surface fill each hollow with commercial round up. I've had a 100 percent success rate doing this


----------



## treemandan (Apr 17, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> best way I've found to kill it: cut it 4-6" above the surface fill each hollow with commercial round up. I've had a 100 percent success rate doing this



You know, I just spray the leaves and it dies. I don't know why you all are having problems killing it, I never have.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 17, 2010)

Until today I had no idea what that :censored: plant was called I have it all over the woods behind my house , I like to weedwack it but that little plant will break my string , roundup does work well but that plant will grow from it own ashes ...


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 17, 2010)

Was wondering wt heck you were talking about. Never seen it spelled Polk weed but it's referenced here like that too. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokeweed

We have lot of it here too, I just weedwhack it down and it dries out? Have dug some out too and not seen the roots get that big.

Says even thrice boiled can still be poisnonous. I'm going to keep any eye out and see if I can find some before the leaves turn red.


----------

